# Is this lens to an old camera or something else?



## LokiZ (Dec 27, 2008)

This is a lens that my dad came across and we don't have a clue as to it's origin.  The only piece of information we do have is an engraving on the side that says "American Instruments Works ~ St. Louis Mo."  

Does anybody here have any idea what this lens may have went to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 27, 2008)

It could be a lens for an old large format camera or some sort of a projection lens. I would need a few more photos, in detail if possible, to identify it.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe surveyors equipment:

St. Louis Instrument Makers


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 28, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> Maybe surveyors equipment:
> 
> St. Louis Instrument Makers



Whoa!!! This is great info! Thanks for sharing.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 29, 2008)

If there are any Mfg names, other markings or patent #'s, Google them and see what that tells you.


----------



## IanG (Dec 30, 2008)

Many photographers worked as part of the teams of Surveyors opening up the American West, and in particular for the Rail-road companies.

Ian


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2008)

As old cameras capable of taking a lens that size would usually have a moving lens board to focus, and as that lens appears to have a focusing knob on it then I would be inclined to think that it is most probably a lens for a lantern slide projector.


----------



## samal (Dec 30, 2008)

i had no idea how those magic lantern slide projectors looked like, so I googled it and here you go - something looks very similar:


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys some great info her by all who replied I will pass this back on to my father and do a little more searching. 

Sorry about not replying back sooner I was at my parents and they are still on dial up (cringe)

As far as markings on the lens thonly markings i could find were those I stated in the first post.

Again I thank you for all of your feedback.  We were leaning towards the surveyor angle too it is good so see some others also thinking along those lines.

To bad the antique roadshow was not scheduled to be around here anytime soon lol.  I guess I missed the one in grand rapids Michigan  by 4 months.  Maybe they also allow online submissions.

Thanks again to all!

Oh and Samal  that looks perfect to me I will look that up for sure.  Now I wish dad had the whole thing not just the lens.  Looks like it would be a fun toy to tinker with.


----------

